# Being John Daly



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Did any of you guys watch John's new show on Golf Channel this week? I did, he's always been one of my favorite players and his show is making me even more of a fan. He seems like a really genuine guy and really wants to turn his life and tournament life around. I really hope he has a decent season this year and accomplishes most of his goals. Making the cut last week is certainly a step in the right direction. GO JOHN!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I saw the show, and I liked it. I plan on watching the next program. Daly is no different than most human beings. Everyone has their own downsides in both life, and their respective jobs. I hope he gets to play in some more tournaments, as I too like watching him play.


----------



## emtlewis (May 6, 2009)

I have always bees a fan of John Daly, so I loved the show..I also like The Haney Project with Ray Romano..I thought the one with Charles Barkley was good too.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Bugger I wish we got the John show here I'd watch it fore-sure I like John and now with the weight drop his swing has seemed to improve too!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Not knowing much about Daly. has he played enough to stay qualified for the tour:dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think so.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

broken tee said:


> Not knowing much about Daly. has he played enough to stay qualified for the tour:dunno:


No he lost his card in '06. He's playing on exemptions this year hoping to get it back. He's played more in Europe more in recent years than the states.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

His played the Aisan tour too and his come to oz the last couple of years.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep, he's gone pretty much anyplace that will let him play.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I watched last night's second installment. Although I don't think it was as good as the first one, it was still entertaining. Lot's seriousness, with some levity mixed in. His girl friend being part of the show adds something to the half hour. I wonder if she really is that bad of driver, and if the coconuts actually fit. Looking forward to next weeks show.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, I think it's going ot be pretty good and I was wondering about the coconuts too.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

uuuhhh girl coconuts fit... did I miss something


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Well JD made the cut on the number which is a good thing. They had some pretty bad weather conditions to play in. Perhaps he can put together some lower numbers for the next two rounds. 

Verdict is still out on the coconuts...........


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I heard they were drying the fairways with a helicopter at one point! HOLY MOLY! That's some expensive course dryer. I'm glad to see him make the cut. I'm hoping to see him get in the groove and move up the board a little, what coverage of him I did see, it looked like he was putting better.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Daly finished with a 10 under score. That's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

That's pretty good. I didn't see the final scores, but, like you said, that's most definitely a step in the right direction for him.


----------

